# BD-ROM Laufwerk erkennt keine DVDs mehr!



## Devided (10. März 2012)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe ein Problem .. Ich wollte eben ein Spiel installieren hab dann aber gemerkt, dass mein Laufwerk die DVD nicht erkennt.
Nach einigem Warten habe ich dann es dann noch mit anderen CDs und DVDs ausprobiert .. Nichts!
Als ich vor ca. 1-2 Monaten ne DVD geschaut habe ging noch alles ohne Probleme .. Aber jetzt geht garnichtsmehr .. Wodran könnte das liegen?

Achso .. Laufwerk wird erkannt .. Also wird mir unter "Computer" angezeigt .. Wenn ich aber doppelklicke komnt "Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in das Laufwerk ein!"

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2012)

Dann probier mal in der Systemsteuerung -> Gerätemanager das Gerät zu deinstallieren oder den Lower und Upper Filter zu löschen unter Details.


----------



## Devided (11. März 2012)

Würde ich ja wenns gehen würde .. mir ist nur eben aufgefallen .. vorhin gab es nur ein "BD-ROM Laufwerk" und im Gerätemanager gab es als Laufwerk nur das Virtuelle von Daemontools .. neustart -> Bios -> Boot reihenfolge geändert .. jetzt sind es bei Computer aufeinmal 2 "CD-ROM Laufwerk"e und im Gerätemanager ist ein "HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH10LS30 ATA Device" hinzugekommen (war vorher nicht da!) .. ja .. nur kann ich nichts machen .. egal was ich versuche es hängt sich auf .. Doppelklick auf "CD-ROM Laufwerk" .. Explorer hängt sich auf .. Eigenschaften von "CD-ROM Laufwerk" .. Explorer hängt sich auf .. das selbe Spiel über den Gerätemanager .. Doppelklick auf "HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH10LS30 ATA Device" .. gerätemanager hängt sich auf .. eigenschaften von "HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH10LS30 ATA Device" .. gerätemanager hängt sich auf .. das macht mir angst o.O

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

Dann würde ich mal das Teufelszeug deinstallieren, wenn alle Stricke reißen probiere die Wiederherstellungsfunktion.


----------



## Devided (11. März 2012)

Ok Problem gelöst .. aber keine Ahnung was das Problem war
Ich hab den PC runtergefahren und dann das Laufwerk komplett abgestöpselt .. dann hochgefahren .. wieder runtergefahren .. Laufwerk angestöpselt .. hochgefahren .. im Gerätemanager konnte ich jetzt endlich die Eigenschaften des Laufwerks aufrufen und da musste ich das Laufwerk dann noch aktivieren ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

Dann war es eine Wunderheilung, Amen. Wenn das Problem nicht wieder auftaucht bräuchte man nix machen, ansonsten wirklich das Zeugs mal deinstallieren


----------

